# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  تنوع مطالعه دروس در یک روز چقدر باشه ؟؟؟

## Suicide

به نام خداوند شعر و سخن ////  نخستین سخن در همه انجمن
*
سلام ...

ببخشید واسه روزای مدرسه و روزای تعطیل با فرض اینکه ساعت مطالعه در روز مدرسه 6 ساعت و روز تعطیل 10 ساعت باشه چند تا عمومی و چند تا اختصاصی باید خوند ؟؟

پینوشت : رشتم تحربیه و زیستم تو مطالعه روزانم هست ...

خیلی خیلی ممنون*

----------


## Ali.N

1)درست رو با علاقت شروع کن
2)چند درس تمرینی بنداز+حفظی+مفهومی
3)طولی بخون نه عرضی

در روز با توجه به حمج کل کتاب میانگین بگیر (مثلا 20 صفحه ادبیات برای امروز) :Yahoo (1):

----------


## pouria98

*اصلا نمیشه گفت!!!
*
ببین تو کدوم قسمت ها ضعف داری و ببین که چقدر پیش نیاز میتونه باشه ... اگه لازم شد حتی تو دو روز فقط یه درس رو بخون ولی معمولش اینکه روزی 3تا5 درس داشته باشی روزانه .... اما بازم میگم ممکنه بسته به شرایط متفاوت باشه

----------


## F.amin

اگه این پیامو میخونید خواهشا جواب بدید
کسی هست که هر روز بتونه هر هشتا درس رو(به جز زمین)هر روز مطالعه کنه؟؟؟؟
مشکلی پیش نماید؟یعنی با این تراکم تو حفظ و یادگیری مطالب مشکلی نیست؟؟؟؟؟؟

Sent from my K019 using Tapatalk

----------


## F.amin

کسی چیزی نمیگه

Sent from my K019 using Tapatalk

----------


## k1ronaldo

> به نام خداوند شعر و سخن ////  نخستین سخن در همه انجمن
> *
> سلام ...
> 
> ببخشید واسه روزای مدرسه و روزای تعطیل با فرض اینکه ساعت مطالعه در روز مدرسه 6 ساعت و روز تعطیل 10 ساعت باشه چند تا عمومی و چند تا اختصاصی باید خوند ؟؟
> 
> پینوشت : رشتم تحربیه و زیستم تو مطالعه روزانم هست ...
> 
> خیلی خیلی ممنون*


بنظرم 
30-40 درصد عمومی 
60-70 درصد تخصصی

----------


## niـhan

تنوع باعث میشه کم تر خسته بشی 

مشاور من میگفت روزی 2  درس عمومی:فرضا امروز ادبیات و عربی و فردا دینی و زبان 

و 3اختصاصی:هرروز زیست و شیمی ویکی از دروس ریاضی و فیزیک بالفرض اگه امروز ریاضی خوندی فردا فیزیک بخون

----------


## Enigma

برنامه امیر حسینی رتبه 5 ریاضی رو یکی از مجله ها تشریح کرده بود.
معمولا بالای 8 درس در روز میخونده .

----------


## ali1375-0016

باید طولی خون.راستش منم از عرضی خوندن خیلی صدمه دیدم

----------


## Mr Sky

من در طول روز همه درسا رو میخونم
!
!
!
!

----------


## zahra_sba

> اگه این پیامو میخونید خواهشا جواب بدید
> کسی هست که هر روز بتونه هر هشتا درس رو(به جز زمین)هر روز مطالعه کنه؟؟؟؟
> مشکلی پیش نماید؟یعنی با این تراکم تو حفظ و یادگیری مطالب مشکلی نیست؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> Sent from my K019 using Tapatalk



من در طول روز همه کتابها رو میخوندم اوایل خوب بود ولی بعدش خسته میشدم حجمشون زیاد بود
ولی اگه با ساعت مطاللعه زیاد مشکلی نداری میشه همه رو در طول روز خوند

----------


## F.amin

> من در طول روز همه درسا رو میخونم
> !
> !
> !
> !


چند ساعت طول میکشه؟؟؟
بعد از یه مدت مطالب کاملا یادت میمونه

Sent from my K019 using Tapatalk

----------


## F.amin

> من در طول روز همه کتابها رو میخوندم اوایل خوب بود ولی بعدش خسته میشدم حجمشون زیاد بود
> ولی اگه با ساعت مطاللعه زیاد مشکلی نداری میشه همه رو در طول روز خوند


بعدا مشکلی در یاد آوری مطالب نداشتی؟

Sent from my K019 using Tapatalk

----------


## parnia-sh

پیشنهاد من اینه که 3 اختصاصو 2 عمومی
ببینید درسته مغز خیلی توانایی داره ولی خودتون یکم منطقی باشین میخاین 8 تا درسو که به هم ربطی ندارخ تو کل روز بخونین
خب مغز شما نمی دونه الان رو کدوم تمرکزکنه وبازدهی مطالب میاد پایین
به خاطر چی میگن ادب رو موضوعی بخونین چون که شما اگه بخایین کلمه و ارایه رو همزمان بخونین مغز نمی تونه خودشو باهاش هماهنگ کنه

----------


## F.amin

> پیشنهاد من اینه که 3 اختصاصو 2 عمومی
> ببینید درسته مغز خیلی توانایی داره ولی خودتون یکم منطقی باشین میخاین 8 تا درسو که به هم ربطی ندارخ تو کل روز بخونین
> خب مغز شما نمی دونه الان رو کدوم تمرکزکنه وبازدهی مطالب میاد پایین
> به خاطر چی میگن ادب رو موضوعی بخونین چون که شما اگه بخایین کلمه و ارایه رو همزمان بخونین مغز نمی تونه خودشو باهاش هماهنگ کنه


به نظرم این برنامه زمانی کاربرد داره که زمان به اندازه کافی باشه

Sent from my K019 using Tapatalk

----------


## IPardisI

یه سوال برام پیش اومده
میدونم که همه میگن تنوع درسی باید بالا باشه و این قضایا
لطفا شما اینو نگید 
اگه میشه لطف کنید بگید خودتون الان تنوع درساتون چطوریه؟
چندتا درسو میخونید در طول روز و چندتاش عمومیه چندتاش اختصاصی؟
میخوام بدونم چیزی که شما در عمل میتونید پیاده کنید در چه حده
من خودم دلم میخواد همه درسارو بخونم اما نهایت مغزم سه درسو کشش داره :Yahoo (21):

----------


## ainz

> یه سوال برام پیش اومده
> میدونم که همه میگن تنوع درسی باید بالا باشه و این قضایا
> لطفا شما اینو نگید 
> اگه میشه لطف کنید بگید خودتون الان تنوع درساتون چطوریه؟
> چندتا درسو میخونید در طول روز و چندتاش عمومیه چندتاش اختصاصی؟
> میخوام بدونم چیزی که شما در عمل میتونید پیاده کنید در چه حده
> من خودم دلم میخواد همه درسارو بخونم اما نهایت مغزم سه درسو کشش داره



*من کمتر از دو ساعت نمیتونم ی درسو بخونم 
بخاطر همین زیاد تنوع ندارم 
مثلا میبینی 5 6 ساعته فقط ی درسو دارم میخونم .. جای اینکه ی فصلو تو 3 روز تقسیمش کنم ی روزه تموم میکنم هر کاری هم میکنم باز بعد چند روز تمایلم میره ب این مدل خوندن 
 برنامه ریزی مشخصی هم ندارم ینی مینویسماا خیلی هم خوب میشه ولی نمیدونم چه مرضیه نمیشه بیشتر از دو سه روز ادامه بدم 
فقط زیست و شیمی رو سعی میکنم هر روز بخونم

کسی بتونه راهنماییم کنه ممنون میشم
هر چند کسی تو سایت نمونده :/

پ .ن : به کنکور ما ک رسید ی رتبه برتر تو سایت پر نمیزنه:/
یا سرشون شلوغ شد .. یا فاز رفتن گرفتن .. یا دیگه کلاسشون ب اینجا نمیخوره*

----------


## IPardisI

> *من کمتر از دو ساعت نمیتونم ی درسو بخونم 
> بخاطر همین زیاد تنوع ندارم 
> مثلا میبینی 5 6 ساعته فقط ی درسو دارم میخونم .. جای اینکه ی فصلو تو 3 روز تقسیمش کنم ی روزه تموم میکنم هر کاری هم میکنم باز بعد چند روز تمایلم میره ب این مدل خوندن 
>  برنامه ریزی مشخصی هم ندارم ینی مینویسماا خیلی هم خوب میشه ولی نمیدونم چه مرضیه نمیشه بیشتر از دو سه روز ادامه بدم 
> فقط زیست و شیمی رو سعی میکنم هر روز بخونم
> 
> کسی بتونه راهنماییم کنه ممنون میشم
> هر چند کسی تو سایت نمونده :/
> 
> ...


سلام آیناز
وای آره بعضی تاپیکارو میبینم پر بوده از همکاری و رتبه برترو پاسخگو بعد الان... :Yahoo (21): 
البته یه سری ها هم کنار هم بودن بعد رتبه شدن :Yahoo (94): 
وای خدا که چقد این مدلی بودن رو مخ منه 
منم دقیقا نمیتونم درسو زود عوض کنم
چیزی که اذیتم میکنه اینه که فکر میکنم اینجوری خوندن عیشه اوخه نتیجه نمیده :Yahoo (21): 
انقدری که گفتن باید تنوع بالا باشه زیر دو ساعت عوض شه درس و...
من شده صبح تا عصر یه درسو خوندم به خودم اومدم شب شده دسپاچه رفتم سراغ درس بعدی که تنوع بدم
نیاز دارم یکی باشه راس ساعت کتابو ازم بگیره یه کتاب دیگه بده دستم
اگه یکی که نتیجه گرفته راهنمایی کنه خیلی خوب میشه

----------


## Rebi

> یه سوال برام پیش اومده
> میدونم که همه میگن تنوع درسی باید بالا باشه و این قضایا
> لطفا شما اینو نگید 
> اگه میشه لطف کنید بگید خودتون الان تنوع درساتون چطوریه؟
> چندتا درسو میخونید در طول روز و چندتاش عمومیه چندتاش اختصاصی؟
> میخوام بدونم چیزی که شما در عمل میتونید پیاده کنید در چه حده
> من خودم دلم میخواد همه درسارو بخونم اما نهایت مغزم سه درسو کشش داره


سلام خسته نباشی ابجی 
والا من که تقربا هر روز 8 درسو میخونم ولی شاید 3 درصد مواقع پیش بیاد که چون از ازمون ی درسی رو عقبم و یکی جلو اونیکی که جلو هستمو نمیخونم اونی که عقبم رو بیشتر میخونم البته اینم بگم اگه ساعت مطالعه بالایی ندارین اصلا 8 درسو نخونین تو روز چون نمیشه اصلا اینو گفتم چون من ساعت مطالعم از مهر تا دی بالای11 دی تا اسفند بالای 12 و چند هفته ای هستش رفته رو بالای 13 ساعت. من با این ساعت مطالعه میرسم هر 8 درس رو بخونم ولی اگه ساعت مطالعه شما کمتره بهتره اینکارو نکنین

----------


## IPardisI

> سلام خسته نباشی ابجی 
> والا من که تقربا هر روز 8 درسو میخونم ولی شاید 3 درصد مواقع پیش بیاد که چون از ازمون ی درسی رو عقبم و یکی جلو اونیکی که جلو هستمو نمیخونم اونی که عقبم رو بیشتر میخونم البته اینم بگم اگه ساعت مطالعه بالایی ندارین اصلا 8 درسو نخونین تو روز چون نمیشه اصلا اینو گفتم چون من ساعت مطالعم از مهر تا دی بالای11 دی تا اسفند بالای 12 و چند هفته ای هستش رفته رو بالای 13 ساعت. من با این ساعت مطالعه میرسم هر 8 درس رو بخونم ولی اگه ساعت مطالعه شما کمتره بهتره اینکارو نکنین


سلام خیلی ممنونم ازت شما هم خسته نباشی
چجوری تقسیم میکنی ساعتارو بین درسا؟از13ساعت چقدر صرف عمومی میکنی؟
درسنامه میخونی یا آزمون میزنی یا درسنامه و تست با هم؟
اگه درسنامه میخونی تستشو فردا میزنی؟
لطف کنی یه دید از برنامت بهم بدی ممنون میشم

----------


## Rebi

من عموما اختصاصیارو 2 ساعت میخونم و و عمومی هارو 1 ساعت ولی چن وقته که تو ادبیات ضعف داشتم برا همین الان ادبیات  رو معمولا 2 ساعت میخونم گاهی بیشتر. این از تقسیم بندی. 
تو پارت ها سعی میکنم هم درسنامه بخونم هم تست بزنم معمولا میرسم درسنامه ی بخشی رو میخونم و حدود 30 تا 40 تستم میزنم البته بسته به سنگینی موضوع میتونه فرق کنه مثلا گاهی بوده کل 2 ساعت زیست رو خوندم
البته الان برنامم به ثبات رسیده حتی اوایل که شروع کردم چون زیستم ضعیف بود اونو تنهایی روزی 6 ساعت میخوندم شاید اشتباه بوده باشه ولی مشکل منو با زیست حل کرد
برای تست زنی بستگی به ازمون پیش رو داره اگر که ازمون جمع بندی باشه مثلا ازمون دوهفته بعد قراره کل پایه ازمون بیاد من میشینم ازمونایی که از اول سال دادم رو یه باز دیگه میزنم و در کنارش مرور تورق سریع هم میکنم
برا ازمونای عادی تا حدود روز چهارشنبه کامل میخونم و تست میزنم ی بخشی از چهارشنبه و پنج شنبه تست زیادی نمیزنم بیشتر مرور میکنم مطالب ازمون رو
فقط تا یادم نرفته من قبلا تمرکزم بیشتر رو اختصاصیا بود و ساعت مطالعه عمومی هارو یکم میکردم ولی هرچی به کنکور نزدیک تر شدم دارم سعی میکنم عمومی هم ساعتش بالا باشه
و ضمنا برای عمومی ها هر روز ی ازمون زمان دار از نوروز دارم میزنم البته درس به درس میرم جلو.

----------

